# Need serious advice



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Aight guys, im really stressin over this and need some serious help. For the past few months, Ive suspected my gf of cheating on me. All the signs...got home at 5am, never had a good story where she was...you know the drill. So one night, I decided I was gonna do a little private investigating. So I hung out in the garage drinkin with the boys till late, hoping to catch her coming home with some guy. So as we see some lights approaching the house around 3am, we all ducked down to hide. Here I am, tucked in the corner in deep contemplation, thinking about what I was gonna say to her and what I was gonna do to him, and for some reason I looked up and my board was right next to me. As I check it out for a sec, I noticed I trashed the hell out of one of my bindings on my last trip...

So my question is...if you were in the market for some new bindings, what would you likely go for? 

oh yea...F the girl...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you looking to trade her in on a new pair? If she's flooding the market with her business you might not get much...try your local Play It Again Sports. Good luck!


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd recomend the Flow NXTs. I rode them all last year and had no complaints, they were great! And don't forget to sharpen the edges on your board to while you're at it. You can cut a cheatin hoe's head right off if they're sharp enough!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

chawski said:


> Aight guys, im really stressin over this and need some serious help. For the past few months, Ive suspected my gf of cheating on me. All the signs...got home at 5am, never had a good story where she was...you know the drill. So one night, I decided I was gonna do a little private investigating. So I hung out in the garage drinkin with the boys till late, hoping to catch her coming home with some guy. So as we see some lights approaching the house around 3am, we all ducked down to hide. Here I am, tucked in the corner in deep contemplation, thinking about what I was gonna say to her and what I was gonna do to him, and for some reason I looked up and my board was right next to me. As I check it out for a sec, I noticed I trashed the hell out of one of my bindings on my last trip...
> 
> So my question is...if you were in the market for some new bindings, what would you likely go for?
> 
> oh yea...F the girl...


OMG that's an epic post hahaha.. Welcome to the forums!

Very creative....but what did you find? Was she with a tranny? Some douchebag with a leather jacket? Maybe 2 hott blondes instead??

So to bindings. What board do u ride...What type of riding? What do and don't you like in bindings? For example: Flow's...I hate Flow bindings. They just feel weird!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Im riding a Rossi right now. I think im gonna go for a new board this winter. The board is pretty noodled out. Really whippy. My roommate just got some new burton bindings that used toe straps instead of a more traditional binding. I think im gonna head in that direction. Never rode them but I hear its super resonsive. Im really not sure what Im gonna go for. A medical student budget doesnt really leave too much extra coin layin around


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with fluid on the flows very wierd lmao.......

and as for the lady..here is what you do............TAKE HER SNOWBOARDING...then as the lift is reaching its highest point...tell her to cover her eyes you have a surprise..........then proceed to lift the saftey bar......push and make sure your camera phone is ready to catch the action as she floats to the ground 

oh btw if you are looking for a board...check out that section in our forum there are some nice pieces up for grabs and you can negotiate....you'll probably find a few choices in your size on there


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

chawski said:


> Aight guys, im really stressin over this and need some serious help. For the past few months, Ive suspected my gf of cheating on me. All the signs...got home at 5am, never had a good story where she was...you know the drill. So one night, I decided I was gonna do a little private investigating. So I hung out in the garage drinkin with the boys till late, hoping to catch her coming home with some guy. So as we see some lights approaching the house around 3am, we all ducked down to hide. Here I am, tucked in the corner in deep contemplation, thinking about what I was gonna say to her and what I was gonna do to him, and for some reason I looked up and my board was right next to me. As I check it out for a sec, I noticed I trashed the hell out of one of my bindings on my last trip...
> 
> So my question is...if you were in the market for some new bindings, what would you likely go for?
> 
> oh yea...F the girl...


You get us worked up into the details then completely change subject? What happened!



FuyuKuma said:


> Are you looking to trade her in on a new pair? If she's flooding the market with *her business* you might not get much...try your local Play It Again Sports. Good luck!


Wait, what? Are you referring to the girl, or the bindings? I almost spewed my drink at my monitor with the vagueness of that post :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Hahahaha I was wondering the same thing. Either way, Im sure both can be found used at the local Play it again Sports ha


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> You get us worked up into the details then completely change subject? What happened!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Are you referring to the girl, or the bindings? I almost spewed my drink at my monitor with the vagueness of that post :laugh:


LMAO too much supply not enough demand!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> You get us worked up into the details then completely change subject? What happened!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Are you referring to the girl, or the bindings? I almost spewed my drink at my monitor with the vagueness of that post :laugh:


Either way, what you get can be tighter than what you had.


----------

